# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  ¿Sabías que la mosca tsé-tsé fue erradicada en Senegal gracias a la Tecnología Nuclear?

## Jonasino

> La región de Niayes en Senegal está prácticamente saneada de la Mosca Tsetsé, una plaga que provocaba grandes perjuicios económicos y sociales. Lo anterior, gracias a la ayuda de la Tecnología Nuclear.
> 
> Hace ya cuatro años atrás, en Senegal se puso en marcha un agresivo plan de erradicación de la Mosca Tsetsé, especie que atentaba en gran manera en contra de la economía y el medioambiente, al provocar la muerte de mas de tres millones  de cabezas de ganado que implicaba anualmente al menos 4.000 millones de dólares en pérdidas, producto de la transmisión de parásitos que provocan la enfermedad Nagana, la cual disminuía el peso del ganado drásticamente. Asimismo, en algunas partes del continente africano, esta mosca causa en los seres humanos la enfermedad del sueño.
> 
> El plan de erradicación ha consistido en llevar a cabo la Técnica del Insecto Estéril, la cual consiste en la utilización de radiación ionizante para esterilizar moscas machos producidas en masa en instalaciones de cría especiales. Posteriormente, los machos estériles (ya irradiados) se liberan de manera sistemática por tierra y por aire en las zonas infestadas en donde se aparean con las hembras, teniendo como resultado la inexistencia de descendencia y la disminución en la población. Esta técnica puede a largo plazo erradicar las poblaciones de moscas silvestres. La Técnica del Insecto Estéril es una de las tácticas de lucha disponibles más inocuas que existe en la actualidad.
> 
> Esta técnica ya ha sido aplicada en la zona del Niayes, cerca de la capital de Dakar, y  se aplicará en otra zona de aquel país. Los resultados obtenidos han permitido erradicar completamente este insecto en la zona del Niayes y un 98% en otra zona, contribuyendo al mejoramiento de la seguridad alimentaria y del progreso económico, aumentando los ingresos de la población rural en un 30% como promedio.


Fuente: http://www.rinconeducativo.org/es/re...-la-tecnologia

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (24-ago-2016),frfmfrfm (23-ago-2016),HUESITO (23-ago-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya se esta haciendo algo parecido con el mosquito tigre que ataca su fertilidad pero introduciendo una bacteria con buenos resultado.
Si alguien piensa que esto que tiene que ver con las presa y el agua les recuerdo que los mosquitos sus primeras fases es acuática.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y para otras muchas cosas más. Además del control de plagas ya mencionado anteriormente, no hace falta decir el uso de tecnología nuclear en hospitales y clínicas, qué sería de nosotros sin todas esas pruebas de radiodiagnóstico, sin los tratamientos de radioterapia, sin el uso de radiaciones nucleares para conservar y esterilizar alimentos, o esterilizar el instrumental médico, o qué decir del uso de la energía nuclear en la industria para multitud de procesos, o el uso de equipos con material radiactivo para medir propiedades del terreno, hasta en presas se utilizan en ocasiones equipos radiactivos para medir propiedades del hormigón, filtraciones, etc, o isótopos trazadores para multitud de aplicaciones, en la industria, en la agricultura, en biología, medicina, y otras muchas actividades. El mundo hoy en día tal y como lo conocemos, con todos sus avances y técnicas modernas, sería imposible sin la tecnología nuclear en sus múltiples ámbitos.

Todas esas actividades generan miles de toneladas de residuos radiactivos que acaban enterrados en el cementerio de El Cabril.

¿También debemos renunciar a todo eso, incluido el uso radiografías, resonancias, TACs, radioterapias, etc? Pregunto...

----------


## termopar

No, hay cosas que son útiles y utilizadas con moderación son muy validas. Otras, sin embargo, pueden ser peligrosas y solo se deberían utilizar como último recurso. Pero habiendo mejores recursos, no habría que pensar ni en sueños en utilizarse, y por último están las bombas nucleares.... que creo que según piensa, es decir, lo nuclear es útil en cualquier circunstancia, están infrautilizadas, no? Pregunto

----------

